# EV Charging at Federal Facilities



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

If you hear anything about this, do report back...


----------



## dogstar74 (Dec 6, 2008)

Write to your congressman. Attach pictures of the numerous outlets that you can use.(only if picture taking is allowed on base) Remind your congressman that in a carbon emmisions crisis, setting a good example is paramount. List a couple of "local" commercial charging locations. Tell your congressman this would be minimal to no impact on their business model. (Include the esitmated cost of a single charge.) Remind them that news stories about electric vehicle use at federal facilities could be a positive move politically and that you'd love to be an EV ambassador. Then give the commanding officer's name and contact info to the senator/congressman. And expect to hear from that person.  

Vets do this all the time about not getting an aspirin Rx filled, so you shouldn't feel bad about writing to your congressman about an environmentally conscious decision. 

Hope this helps.

Aaron


----------



## customcircuits (Dec 21, 2008)

dogstar74 said:


> you shouldn't feel bad about writing to your congressman about an environmentally conscious decision.
> 
> Aaron


Good idea. Unfortunately, we live in one of the reddest parts of the country where there is less than zero support for electric vehicles at every level. (Sadly, Larry Craig was our Senator if that says anything.) I think our only hope is for a mandated policy change at a much higher level to trickle down. Even then our brilliant leaders here would fight it every way they could.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

customcircuits said:


> Good idea. Unfortunately, we live in one of the reddest parts of the country where there is less than zero support for electric vehicles at every level. (Sadly, Larry Craig was our Senator if that says anything.) I think our only hope is for a mandated policy change at a much higher level to trickle down. Even then our brilliant leaders here would fight it every way they could.


Without getting too political, look at the positive side: You have a greater opportunity to influence some opinions. Here in seattle, pretty much everybody has a positive attitude towards electrics (even if most people still aren't ready to shell out the $ for one of their own)

Drive you car as much as you can, answer questions when people ask but don't beat them over the head with it. (In other words the best way to make an impression is by doing, not by preaching) Nobody likes to be told they are wrong, and many people are uncomfortable with change. But when they watch you succeeding with your car and see you benefiting from it they will naturally start to consider if that solution could work for themselves.

If range is an issue hence your needing to charge on base perhaps a battery upgrade when your current pack wears out or efficiency improvements (got high PSI, low RR tires yet?) could solve that problem. Or, if its sunny enough where you are, could you get enough solar on top of that bed cover to get back a couple of kwh while parked at work?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

customcircuits said:


> Has anyone had any success being able to charge their EV at a Federal facility? I work for the Federal government and drive an EV to work everyday. However, my employer will not allow me to charge my vehicle at work even though there are plenty of easily accessible charging spots. I have to charge at a house off base and walk on. Management tells us they don't want to compete with local charging commercial opportunities (in a town of 500 people)  You would think that with all the Federal support of electric vehicles that there would be more support for charging at Federal facilities.


Are there any actual charging stations or just wall outlets? Sounds like your speaking only of wall outlets. In that case I could see that they have a valid reason. I am submitting a request for two stations. I am not submitting to use any standard outlet. See, the issue with us is that we are a hospital. What happens if anything happens and they loose power. That is the reason for not using any standard outlet. I see it being no different than that. Don't fault them for that. If you want to use your standard outlet at home that is fine and will more than likely be fine. Chances can't be taken like that in the public arena. Build a specific charge station then I'd say that they must. 

It is useless and wrong to have a standard level II charge station and only let the public use it. 

Please clarify if you have actual charge stations that they won't let you use or if your just wanting to utilize the standard outlets around the building or site?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

NASA (JSC) installed some charging stations but later decided only govt vehicles (which don't exist) should use them (because there are policies prohibiting using govt pumps to fill private vehicles). 

AFAIK the govt only rule is not enforced, so I use them on the rare occasions I'm there.


----------



## customcircuits (Dec 21, 2008)

I would love to have an actual charging station installed at work but that just isn't going to happen. We've been successfully driving our EV to work for the last 3 years and yet opinions about our truck from management haven't changed one bit. Some people cannot be persuaded no matter how much you try to educate them. We don't beat them over the head regarding the issue, in fact we only brought the issue up with them again last week after 3 years because we lost our off base charging spot.

We are talking about using a standard 15 amp outlet. We don't have any critical systems here and even if we did, that is what breakers are for. We also don't expect to get anything for free. We offered to pay the full rate of the outlet (15 amps x 8 hrs) for everyday that we used it. Paying back the government for small personal usages is pretty standard. For example, if you use a government cell phone for personal calls or a land line for long distance, you're expected to write a check for it. There's no reason this approach wouldn't work until a real charging station could be installed.


----------



## FarFromStock (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm in the same boat with my employer (Federal). They talk-the-talk about green initiatives and such but when I asked the question about installing a 115v 15A outlet on one of the existing light poles or using one of the outlets from the building, I was promptly told NO! They made some statements about legal issues but would not elaborate. Shortly after, they installed a couple stand-alone outlets for the electric golf carts that the security force uses to cruise the parking lots.

Since I cannot make the 30 mile trip from home-work-home on a single charge, without running my AGM pack dangerously low, I am forced to bring a small Honda inverter/generator and run it in the parking lot for about 2 hours each day. That gives me more than enough charge to make my return trip without risking damage to the pack. Unfortunately, it's not an elegant solution and makes some people shake their heads. Oh well, hopefully, one of these days I'll be in a position to upgrade to Li.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

we are a DOL subcontractor, and we have a mandate to provide electric and hybrids to the motor fleet we use. Can we plug in as employees? Hell no. They are excited about using me as a demo for what the employees are doing. I can even use the shops to help fabricate. 

I am working on whatever in the food chain who has the power to allow me to use one of the parking lot outlets for keeping the busses warm in the winter. 10 amps is 10 amps and better than nothing. will post results.


----------



## Sugazoid (Jun 14, 2015)

I work at a VA and drive a Leaf. The staff is very supportive (VAPD, Nurses, Management). However, the department responsible (Engineering/Maintenance) is having a really hard time with it. They call the VAPD who refuses to do anything about it. It's sad that their top priority is just to have something to argue about.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Why should tax payers pay for it? It is a luxury.


----------



## BWA (Mar 14, 2015)

Sunking, you obviously didn't read the whole thread.

"We also don't expect to get anything for free. We offered to pay the full rate of the outlet (15 amps x 8 hrs) for everyday that we used it. Paying back the government for small personal usages is pretty standard."


----------

